# Do you know this Idjet?



## SneekEE

If anyone hears a feller talking about how he pulled off a trail cam  prank on this ole boy in stephens county please let me know, there may be a reward involved.And if the prankee is reading this right now and laughing so hard snot bubbles are poppin out his nose you better enjoy it while it lasts. When I find out who you are.... well I got a few pranks up my sleeve as well.  Nickname is Sneekee cause youll never see me coming.


----------



## sleepr71

It's sasquatch! Man I wouldn't be worried about my camera..I'd be calling National Geographic & trying to sell them those picsSleepr71


----------



## childers

There's a squatch in these woods! You need to call one of those shows on tv!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Bfriendly is gonna be hyperventilatin' when he finds this.


----------



## RNC

Rosie O is a member on yo huntin club maybe


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Either your trail cam is aiming kind of high, or that's a midget squatch. We all know they are at least seven feet tall....


----------



## SneekEE

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Either your trail cam is aiming kind of high, or that's a midget squatch. We all know they are at least seven feet tall....



Yeah it was aimed  high on purpose. It is on a post on my chicken coop. Somthing killed one of my hens and i was thinking my cat had climed that tree and got in the pen.Hadnt had any more chicken deaths so hadnt checked it till now. The time is correct but it is actualy pm  not am. I suspect it is one of my neighbors cause i questioned them about there chickens to see if any had been killed and told them i had a cam on the pen and a couple in the woods trying to catch the chicken killer. But i work with a couple folks who knew about it also, will figure out who it was b4 long.Pretty good prank, they wont keep quiet.


----------



## whchunter

*looks*

looks like a female


----------



## SneekEE

whchunter said:


> looks like a female



Hadnt considered that, this better not be my wife.


----------



## RNC

SneekEE said:


> Hadnt considered that, this better not be my wife.



  NOW THAT WOULD BE AN AWSOME PRANK !!


----------



## CowtownHunter

Would've like to seen your reaction when you first saw it.  I think I would've said, what the ...  Then I would've had a good laugh.  Hope you find out who it is as revenge should be pretty sweet.  Especially if it was your wife.


----------



## Camo1

Now that's funny, I don't care who you are!


----------



## SneekEE

Well if it is her i deserve it. Question is if i now know it is her should i let yall know??? I was thinking about deleting the thread but then it would be obvious it was her. Not saying it is. Just saying if it is then i have a situation here.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I would say your wife got you !!


----------



## spaz1

Thats some funny stuff,,


----------



## deathfromabove83

looks like u got some jokesters in your place


----------



## Killdee

Thats funny


----------



## hoyt44




----------



## Lukikus2

NCHillbilly said:


> Bfriendly is gonna be hyperventilatin' when he finds this.


----------



## doenightmare

NCHillbilly said:


> Bfriendly is gonna be hyperventilatin' when he finds this.





It was Ol'Cowman - I recognize him...


----------



## jkk6028

whchunter said:


> looks like a female


----------



## dutchman

If it isn't your wife in the photo, I'd still bet that she is complicit in this deal...fine joke!


----------



## bfriendly

NCHillbilly said:


> Bfriendly is gonna be hyperventilatin' when he finds this.



YEP! What the heck IS That?  Looks like a guillie(sp?) suit............but the mask has me Scratching my head


----------



## bfriendly

Let me go ahead and Jump right into the Fire

Why is it facing the camera, rather than having its back turned? 
 I were playing a joke with a guilly on, you'd never see MY Face.........

Possible Bigfoot with Retardation?(No not kidding-note the word Possible)

"Probable" would lean toward prankster

A handicapped BF would pretty much have to go after farm animals............like chickens

The face-eyes and mouth make it obvious this prankster went to some trouble with make-up, for a joke? 

 Can some one with the photo shop skills, close in and blow up the elaborate prankster?  Please!

Very cool Picture!

By the way..............The big boys do live in that area.............just sayin

I know, I know.........here we go again and "Good Grief"


----------



## TBass

He's probably facing the camera and looking down like that because his chupacawbra got the leash wrapped around his legs while chasing a chicken and he was twirling around trying to unwrap himself.  That's my take on it......total accident.


----------



## bfriendly

Hey SneekEE,

Your photo needs to be Copyrighted, cause its about to get Famous


----------



## bulletjig

That is one of the best jokes ive seen!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dwhee87

Hate to be you when your wife finds out you called her an Idjit on the internet.


----------



## marknga

I think there must be a local production of The Wizard of Oz nearby... looks like the Lion to me???


----------



## SneekEE

bfriendly said:


> Hey SneekEE,
> 
> Your photo needs to be Copyrighted, cause its about to get Famous



Dont know how to copyright it lol. whachumean famous?


----------



## SneekEE

bfriendly said:


> Let me go ahead and Jump right into the Fire
> 
> Why is it facing the camera, rather than having its back turned?
> I were playing a joke with a guilly on, you'd never see MY Face.........
> 
> Possible Bigfoot with Retardation?(No not kidding-note the word Possible)
> 
> "Probable" would lean toward prankster
> 
> A handicapped BF would pretty much have to go after farm animals............like chickens
> 
> The face-eyes and mouth make it obvious this prankster went to some trouble with make-up, for a joke?
> 
> Can some one with the photo shop skills, close in and blow up the elaborate prankster?  Please!
> 
> Very cool Picture!
> 
> By the way..............The big boys do live in that area.............just sayin
> 
> I know, I know.........here we go again and "Good Grief"



I dont have photo shop but i blew the face up in paint. And what do you mean the big boys live in this area?


----------



## SneekEE

dwhee87 said:


> Hate to be you when your wife finds out you called her an Idjit on the internet.



Well I havnt mentioned this to her yet, if it is her and she finds out i put this on GON forum that will make this prank that much sweeter for her. Not letting her add this to her bag of giggles also.


----------



## bowtie

hahahhaha....go on...we are dying to find out who did this....if you don't you know it will keep going.....


----------



## Havana Dude

Just delete all the pics on the card and act like you got no pics on the camera. Somebody will spill the beans sooner or later, or they will try and get on camera again.


----------



## deerhunter388

id start by trying to figure out where your wife was on the 4th @ 9:41pm


----------



## Redbow

I am amazed that someone on this board hasn't said, oh my goodness, thats my Mother in Law...


----------



## bowtie

Redbow said:


> I am amazed that someone on this board hasn't said, oh my goodness, thats my Mother in Law...


----------



## trouthound

We need to re-think the conclusion that this is a prank. I sent a link to my friend Dr. Alfred Lewis, ****, Phd. who is a professor of zoology and homonid scatology at the university. He points out the sclera clarae, and proboscus minimus as uniquely homonid in appearance. In other words, that's a squatch right there.


----------



## StriperAddict

dutchman said:


> If it isn't your wife in the photo, I'd still bet that she is complicit in this deal...fine joke!





dwhee87 said:


> Hate to be you when your wife finds out you called her an Idjit on the internet.


/\ /\ /\ /\
"Who's in the doghouse? WHO! - WHO! WHO! WHO!!!"
(sung to the tune of who let the dogs out)



SneekEE said:


> Dont know how to copyright it lol. whachumean famous?



As in goin viral...  see?  \/ \/ \/ \/



trouthound said:


> We need to re-think the conclusion that this is a prank. I sent a link to my friend Dr. Alfred Lewis, ****, Phd. who is a professor of zoology and homonid scatology at the university. He points out the sclera clarae, and proboscus minimus as uniquely homonid in appearance. In other words, that's a squatch right there.


----------



## bfriendly

trouthound said:


> We need to re-think the conclusion that this is a prank. I sent a link to my friend Dr. Alfred Lewis, ****, Phd. who is a professor of zoology and homonid scatology at the university. He points out the sclera clarae, and proboscus minimus as uniquely homonid in appearance. In other words, that's a squatch right there.



 dude, really?  Can I be the first to say Elaborate please

Pretty Please.....or does the Phd say it all? 

 I've never seen that Phd before, and quite frankly, its tough getting anything but sarcasm on the subject

That is unless it comes from a few of us who'd really like to have a debate without the insertion of Unicorns, tooth fairies etc


----------



## olcowman

bfriendly said:


> dude, really?  Can I be the first to say Elaborate please
> 
> Pretty Please.....or does the Phd say it all?
> 
> I've never seen that Phd before, and quite frankly, its tough getting anything but sarcasm on the subject
> 
> That is unless it comes from a few of us who'd really like to have a debate without the insertion of Unicorns, tooth fairies etc



Hey that's purty mean right there Bfriendly... I got feelings too...


----------



## trouthound

Dr. Lewis, ****, Phd. also pointed out the polymorphic changes over the left eye. In other words, natural scar tissue evidencing an injury. This could explain the homonid's lack of caution in approaching the chicken coup. The bulging right eye tells of a deficiency of  thyroxine and triiodotyronine hormones. (a lack of iodine) This is one sick animal.


----------



## Steve Thompson

Yep, Rosie O for sure.


----------



## SneekEE

Havana Dude said:


> Just delete all the pics on the card and act like you got no pics on the camera. Somebody will spill the beans sooner or later, or they will try and get on camera again.



Well if it is my wife she knows i know  about the picture, she doesnt know i have posted it on GON yet. But if it is not her then that may work, i havnt mentioned it to anyone elese who knew about the cam. Maby they will think the cam failed and will come back again, who knows, good idea tho.


----------



## SneekEE

trouthound said:


> Dr. Lewis, ****, Phd. also pointed out the polymorphic changes over the left eye. In other words, natural scar tissue evidencing an injury. This could explain the homonid's lack of caution in approaching the chicken coup. The bulging right eye tells of a deficiency of  thyroxine and triiodotyronine hormones. (a lack of iodine) This is one sick animal.



Mighty fine balderdashin job freind, do you teach classes?


----------



## SneekEE

deerhunter388 said:


> id start by trying to figure out where your wife was on the 4th @ 9:41pm



I was at walmart, she should have been in the house, but could have been pulling off this prank too.At least i think i was still at walmart, i know i went then, just not sure exacly when i got home.Actualy  think it was around 8, so this may not be her after all, unless she did it while I was in the shower or somthing.


----------



## trouthound

SneekEE said:


> Mighty fine balderdashin job freind, do you teach classes?



Indeed, a law degree.


----------



## diamondback

I think I would tell her that you sent the photo to national geografic and they are sending a team down monday to try to get bigfoot on camera.

I couldnt do it without smiling though.Have to tell her on the phone.


----------



## SneekEE

I just noticed there are over a thousand people who have viewed this post. I could understand why that is if it had said BIGFOOT on the title, or Can u identify this creature, or somthing like that. What does it say for folks when the title is simply asking if you know this idget? LOL I wonder how many of the viewers clicking this post wondering if it would reveal a pict of the idget they know, and if so then there must be alot of idgets out there or at least 1 idget with a lot of freinds.


----------



## bfriendly

bowtie said:


> hahahhaha....go on...we are dying to find out who did this....if you don't you know it will keep going.....



This^^^^^^^^^


----------



## SneekEE

bfriendly said:


> This^^^^^^^^^



well I talked to the wife about it, she swears it wasnt her. Couldnt see her running around in the dark outside while i am not home by herself anyway.I am leaning toward it beeing a guy I work with but dunno yet.


----------



## olcowman

Has Bfriendly showed up over there yet?


----------



## elfiii

SneekEE said:


> well I talked to the wife about it, she swears it wasnt her. Couldnt see her running around in the dark outside while i am not home by herself anyway.I am leaning toward it beeing a guy I work with but dunno yet.



Is either one a member here? I can "mess around" with their profile for you.


----------



## Derek Edge

In the pic that you blew up, look around the eyes.  Those eyelashes are mighty feminine looking, if that is indeed what I'm looking at.


----------



## SneekEE

Derek Edge said:


> In the pic that you blew up, look around the eyes.  Those eyelashes are mighty feminine looking, if that is indeed what I'm looking at.



Dude..... you got the hots for a man ape


----------



## SneekEE

elfiii said:


> Is either one a member here? I can "mess around" with their profile for you.



Yeah, a couple of them are on here, but one is not courageous enough to sneak around my house in the dark and the other tried to play a prank on me... once, he said will never do that again.But just because they may be innocent in all this doesnt mean we cant play around with there profiles.


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> Has Bfriendly showed up over there yet?



I never left


----------



## SneekEE

bfriendly said:


> I never left



The wife said she saw some nut down in the woods dressed in a hen costume, I thought perhaps she had started drinking. Guess it was just bfreindly trying to blend in and not look too  conspicuous in attempt to catch my squatch.LOL, dont let that rooster sneak up on ya.


----------



## james hyde

It ain't me for sure - was in Chicago playing golf with my lawyer!


----------



## rydert

I had something get two of my hens the other night also..these two always roost in a tree over the top of my pen...found both of them dead the other morning with only their heads missing...not a scratch anywhere else on there poor little bodies...kinda scared to put a camera up now....afraid of what might show up on it....


----------



## SneekEE

james hyde said:


> It ain't me for sure - was in Chicago playing golf with my lawyer!



James, you and eye both know you cant get to chicago from here.


----------



## bfriendly

SneekEE said:


> The wife said she saw some nut down in the woods dressed in a hen costume, I thought perhaps she had started drinking. Guess it was just bfreindly trying to blend in and not look too  conspicuous in attempt to catch my squatch.LOL, dont let that rooster sneak up on ya.



Wasn't me brother! At least you got him on Camera


----------



## olcowman

rydert said:


> I had something get two of my hens the other night also..these two always roost in a tree over the top of my pen...found both of them dead the other morning with only their heads missing...not a scratch anywhere else on there poor little bodies...kinda scared to put a camera up now....afraid of what might show up on it....



That's one of them chupacabras right there... I don't what's worse, bigfeets or a mexican goat sucker a hangin' around the house?


----------



## southernboy2147

ok i have been following this post since a few min. after you posted it, im ready to find out who this is!!!!


----------



## SneekEE

southernboy2147 said:


> ok i have been following this post since a few min. after you posted it, im ready to find out who this is!!!!



Southernboy, trust me, you are not half as curious as eye am to know who this is. I am starting to think bfreindly is right and it may not be a prank at all but some kind of hillbillie sackscratch with a hankerin for cheekin! Suspiciously though my neighbor asked had my dogs been raising cain barking at night latley. Said his has been barking and he cant get them to hush. He has like 8 dogs.What awkward timing to bring this to my attention i say. Then he found one of his little dogs dead, said it look like its back was broken, he figures another neighbor must have run over it. We live way down the end of a dirt road and there are about 4 families that live on this shared drive way. Either the poor guy was ran over (wich is odd considering u cant drive faster than 10 mph on this rough road) or the sackscratch gottem.


----------



## Resica

rydert said:


> I had something get two of my hens the other night also..these two always roost in a tree over the top of my pen...found both of them dead the other morning with only their heads missing...not a scratch anywhere else on there poor little bodies...kinda scared to put a camera up now....afraid of what might show up on it....


Sounds like an owl.


----------



## Son

I see those things in our woods all the time... lol


----------



## Duff

It's the neighbor with the barking/dead dog(s). Get him back tonight!


----------



## bpryor

rydert said:


> I had something get two of my hens the other night also..these two always roost in a tree over the top of my pen...found both of them dead the other morning with only their heads missing...not a scratch anywhere else on there poor little bodies...kinda scared to put a camera up now....afraid of what might show up on it....



CHUPACABRA!!!!!!!!


----------



## bfriendly

SneekEE said:


> Southernboy, trust me, you are not half as curious as eye am to know who this is. I am starting to think bfreindly is right and it may not be a prank at all but some kind of hillbillie sackscratch with a hankerin for cheekin! Suspiciously though my neighbor asked had my dogs been raising cain barking at night latley. Said his has been barking and he cant get them to hush. He has like 8 dogs.What awkward timing to bring this to my attention i say. Then he found one of his little dogs dead, said it look like its back was broken, he figures another neighbor must have run over it. We live way down the end of a dirt road and there are about 4 families that live on this shared drive way. Either the poor guy was ran over (wich is odd considering u cant drive faster than 10 mph on this rough road) or the sackscratch gottem.



Thats terrible Sneekee.............my curiosity is way up there..............way up there.........

FYI-I have posted this photo/thread on two different Bigfoot sites.......as you stated, being(thinking its) a prank.

So far none of them have really even touched it.........maybe they are skeered?

The only response I got from one of the most well known sites, was that maybe the costume has been used before, but noone has seen your picture before..........all that tells me is that you really got that picture from YOUR Trail Cam; I never doubted that.

MHO is no doubt its someone in a ghilly suit................but the face...............oh the face.  Something just aint right about it.

Hey Guys,

Southern boy, Doenightmare, OCM, Miguel, all you guys!

Me thinks me knows a Great place to have that Campfire hangout we been discussing................

Hey Sneekee, got a good spot for a bon fire?

Whatcha say bout a woody's get together?


----------



## SneekEE

bfriendly said:


> Thats terrible Sneekee.............my curiosity is way up there..............way up there.........
> 
> FYI-I have posted this photo/thread on two different Bigfoot sites.......as you stated, being(thinking its) a prank.
> 
> So far none of them have really even touched it.........maybe they are skeered?
> 
> The only response I got from one of the most well known sites, was that maybe the costume has been used before, but noone has seen your picture before..........all that tells me is that you really got that picture from YOUR Trail Cam; I never doubted that.
> 
> MHO is no doubt its someone in a ghilly suit................but the face...............oh the face.  Something just aint right about it.
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Southern boy, Doenightmare, OCM, Miguel, all you guys!
> 
> Me thinks me knows a Great place to have that Campfire hangout we been discussing................
> 
> Hey Sneekee, got a good spot for a bon fire?
> 
> Whatcha say bout a woody's get together?



O yeah, the photo is legit, if ya like i can get ya day time pict of the same spot. I have since moved the cam so the pict wont be exact but it would be close, you could easily identify the same trees and branches, might throw in a rooster too!


----------



## SneekEE

bfriendly said:


> Thats terrible Sneekee.............my curiosity is way up there..............way up there.........
> 
> FYI-I have posted this photo/thread on two different Bigfoot sites.......as you stated, being(thinking its) a prank.
> 
> So far none of them have really even touched it.........maybe they are skeered?
> 
> The only response I got from one of the most well known sites, was that maybe the costume has been used before, but noone has seen your picture before..........all that tells me is that you really got that picture from YOUR Trail Cam; I never doubted that.
> 
> MHO is no doubt its someone in a ghilly suit................but the face...............oh the face.  Something just aint right about it.
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Southern boy, Doenightmare, OCM, Miguel, all you guys!
> 
> Me thinks me knows a Great place to have that Campfire hangout we been discussing................
> 
> Hey Sneekee, got a good spot for a bon fire?
> 
> Whatcha say bout a woody's get together?



LOL yeah i gotta good place for a bond fire, what r yall wanting to come hang out here at night and whoop and yell in the dark trying to get a sakscratch to respond like they do on that tv show? There is a old cemetary on my place, the last person buried there was like in 1920 i think. The cemetary was taken over by pine trees, that were taken over by the beetle and they all fell down. Turns out there is a ivil war soldier buried there,and some folks came in and remarked the grave, and cleared out around it. I am in the process of cleaning up all the fallen trees so i would have plenty of wood to burn.

There is only one problem. The dang cemetary is haunted. No joke, got a trail cam picture of the ghosts as well, never posted them because i was afraid no body would believe it, or even worst, if they did they may show up and want to be a ghost hunter. Granted i wouldnt post a bigfoot pict for the same reason, but technically i approached this as a prank, not a actual sakscratch/monkey like/yeti type thing.


----------



## Keebs

SneekEE said:


> LOL yeah i gotta good place for a bond fire, what r yall wanting to come hang out here at night and whoop and yell in the dark trying to get a sakscratch to respond like they do on that tv show? There is a old cemetary on my place, the last person buried there was like in 1920 i think. The cemetary was taken over by pine trees, that were taken over by the beetle and they all fell down. Turns out there is a ivil war soldier buried there,and some folks came in and remarked the grave, and cleared out around it. I am in the process of cleaning up all the fallen trees so i would have plenty of wood to burn.
> 
> There is only one problem. The dang cemetary is haunted. No joke, _*got a trail cam picture of the ghosts as well*_, never posted them because i was afraid no body would believe it, or even worst, if they did they may show up and want to be a ghost hunter. Granted i wouldnt post a bigfoot pict for the same reason, but technically i approached this as a prank, not a actual sakscratch/monkey like/yeti type thing.


 Post'em up!


----------



## SneekEE

rydert said:


> I had something get two of my hens the other night also..these two always roost in a tree over the top of my pen...found both of them dead the other morning with only their heads missing...not a scratch anywhere else on there poor little bodies...kinda scared to put a camera up now....afraid of what might show up on it....



While i believe the person in my picture is actualy a person in some sort of suit, if you do put up a cam and get a similar picture and you live near me...... well i will be moving.


----------



## doenightmare

Pic looks fake - real fake. Ain't sure it deserves an investigation by us experts.

Ol'Cowman gets cranky when we go to a hoax site. Have you had any other strange encounters that might be squatch related - tree knocking, rock throwing, strange howls, etc, etc? OCM drives so he has to be on board.


----------



## WELLS8230

actually i think that's my wife


----------



## Quackersmacker

post the ghost pics. id really like to see them


----------



## SneekEE

Quackersmacker said:


> post the ghost pics. id really like to see them



 ok, but let thisbigfoot post go away first, lol!


----------



## Killdee

Quackersmacker said:


> post the ghost pics. id really like to see them



Me too!
 I run a cam on an old cemetery in Troup several times a year, get some cool pictures of bucks and turkeys but no haint's yet, I made a mock scrape right by the grave this year and feared a hand would reach up through the dirt and git a holt a me.


----------



## shakey gizzard

SneekEE said:


> ok, but let thisbigfoot post go away first, lol!



I could'nt find that burl!


----------



## SneekEE

doenightmare said:


> Pic looks fake - real fake. Ain't sure it deserves an investigation by us experts.
> 
> Ol'Cowman gets cranky when we go to a hoax site. Have you had any other strange encounters that might be squatch related - tree knocking, rock throwing, strange howls, etc, etc? OCM drives so he has to be on board.



Well the pict aint fake. What do you mean by fake? Are u saying i have doctered up this pic on the computer or somthing? If that is what you mean then you may be a sackscratch expert but you are not a photo expert. The photo is just the way it was when i took it from my trail cam. Now if you are saying the sackscratch in the photo looks fake as in a costume then you may be a sackscratch expert indeed seeing how the liklEEhood of such a creature exsisting is rather slim.There Fo any photo depicting some form of an upright walking swamp monkey is most probably a hoax. And i would feel safe in saying the tard in this pict is not a sackscratch, but a victom of a prior prank i pulled, and this is there attempt at revenge. And now that i have called him a tard, i so hope the wife was beeing honest when she said it wasnt her. Should i ever be convinced the tard in the photo is a sackscratch, then i would most definatly be moving to the city.


----------



## SneekEE

Quackersmacker said:


> post the ghost pics. id really like to see them



a better idea hit me, how bout i just send them to ya in private, if you like that sort of stuff i got one that is creepy.


----------



## SneekEE

doenightmare said:


> Pic looks fake - real fake. Ain't sure it deserves an investigation by us experts.
> 
> Ol'Cowman gets cranky when we go to a hoax site. Have you had any other strange encounters that might be squatch related - tree knocking, rock throwing, strange howls, etc, etc? OCM drives so he has to be on board.



Forgot to answer yer other question. OK, lots of tree knocking, but it is from all these wood peckers around here, little suckers but they are loud, and can get on your nerves when they chirp. Some rock throwing, but that is by my wife when the neighbors pig gets out and starts rootin up her pootoonuahs. Definatly strange howls, comming from the neighbors when he has had a snoot full.If a scratch was dooing any of those things eye wouldnt had known it, or at least my first thought upon hearing those sounds would not have been, hey, i bet that was a yeti. But i didnt know they did that, and since i never want to say never, and now i do know they do that, next time i hear them noises I will consider it.


----------



## southernboy2147

bfriendly said:


> Thats terrible Sneekee.............my curiosity is way up there..............way up there.........
> 
> FYI-I have posted this photo/thread on two different Bigfoot sites.......as you stated, being(thinking its) a prank.
> 
> So far none of them have really even touched it.........maybe they are skeered?
> 
> The only response I got from one of the most well known sites, was that maybe the costume has been used before, but noone has seen your picture before..........all that tells me is that you really got that picture from YOUR Trail Cam; I never doubted that.
> 
> MHO is no doubt its someone in a ghilly suit................but the face...............oh the face.  Something just aint right about it.
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Southern boy, Doenightmare, OCM, Miguel, all you guys!
> 
> Me thinks me knows a Great place to have that Campfire hangout we been discussing................
> 
> Hey Sneekee, got a good spot for a bon fire?
> 
> Whatcha say bout a woody's get together?



woop woop my grandpa owns someland in a house up in taccoa so i'd have a place to stay, sounds like a good ole time lol


----------



## AlexTipton

id like to see some ghost pictures myself!


----------



## jcinpc

SneekEE said:


> a better idea hit me, how bout i just send them to ya in private, if you like that sort of stuff i got one that is creepy.



PUT THAT PIC UP HERE PLEASE..purty please?  someone had a pic up  here from a few years ago of a white  mist that appeared in front of their camera or stand, no fog or light . kinda creepy.


----------



## SneekEE

Killdee said:


> Me too!
> I run a cam on an old cemetery in Troup several times a year, get some cool pictures of bucks and turkeys but no haint's yet, I made a mock scrape right by the grave this year and feared a hand would reach up through the dirt and git a holt a me.



I hope when i die a hunter will put a mock scrape on m grave and a big ole buck will walk up on my grave. Then if my hand can come up thru the dirt then i will grab him and take him down to the grave as well.


----------



## doenightmare

SneekEE said:


> Well the pict aint fake. What do you mean by fake? Are u saying i have doctered up this pic on the computer or somthing? If that is what you mean then you may be a sackscratch expert but you are not a photo expert. The photo is just the way it was when i took it from my trail cam. Now if you are saying the sackscratch in the photo looks fake as in a costume then you may be a sackscratch expert indeed seeing how the liklEEhood of such a creature exsisting is rather slim.There Fo any photo depicting some form of an upright walking swamp monkey is most probably a hoax. And i would feel safe in saying the tard in this pict is not a sackscratch, but a victom of a prior prank i pulled, and this is there attempt at revenge. And now that i have called him a tard, i so hope the wife was beeing honest when she said it wasnt her. Should i ever be convinced the tard in the photo is a sackscratch, then i would most definatly be moving to the city.



I meant the costume looked fake - not that the pic was doctored in any way. If it's your wife -she is a humdinger!


----------



## Budda

that there looks to be kin to my wife.  She gots a hairy back like that un there.


----------



## bfriendly

AlexTipton said:


> id like to see some ghost pictures myself!



Yep, X2!


----------



## bpryor

id kinda like to see the ghost pics myself. i have a strange fascination with stuff like that.


----------



## rydert

SneekEE said:


> While i believe the person in my picture is actualy a person in some sort of suit, if you do put up a cam and get a similar picture and you live near me...... well i will be moving.



I live about 3 or 4 hrs south of you...so that thing has got to do some traveling to get here....unless there are more than one ...I do have some good friends that live in Toccoa that love to pull pranks like that...must be a Toccoa thing

by the way, found another dead chicken this morning, with nothing but his head missing again...not a scratch or mark anywhere else...if squatches were getting them, looks like they would eat more than the head


----------



## bfriendly

rydert said:


> I live about 3 or 4 hrs south of you...so that thing has got to do some traveling to get here....unless there are more than one ...I do have some good friends that live in Toccoa that love to pull pranks like that...must be a Toccoa thing
> 
> by the way, found another dead chicken this morning, with nothing but his head missing again...not a scratch or mark anywhere else...if squatches were getting them, looks like they would eat more than the head



I think you got Chupa's


----------



## rydert

bfriendly said:


> I think you got Chupa's



not sure what I got bfriendly, but that last chicken was a dang good layer...going to put up the camera this evening


----------



## southernboy2147

bpryor said:


> id kinda like to see the ghost pics myself. i have a strange fascination with stuff like that.



since when??? I've never heard you mention it before. Mr. Larry has done got into you head aint he lol... I blame him for me being scared of the dark.


----------



## Resica

rydert said:


> not sure what I got bfriendly, but that last chicken was a dang good layer...going to put up the camera this evening



You have an owl. Probably a Great Horned.


----------



## snookman

rydert said:


> not sure what I got bfriendly, but that last chicken was a dang good layer...going to put up the camera this evening



You might want to break out the q-beam and turkey loads for that owl. Ooops i'm sorry, you can't do that.... isn't like against the law to   any bird of prey?


----------



## T.P.

Resica said:


> You have an owl. Probably a Great Horned.



I agree. Years ago they would show up in my old man's chickenhouses and do the exact same thing. They would get a couple each night until he made them stop.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Yep, I've had screech owls kill chickens and de-head them.


----------



## TBass

When I was home for Christmas, my father, who believes bigfoot could be real, and I were discussing this very thing.  I specifically stated that, "With as many people that are using these trail cameras nowadays, bigfoot would've shown up by now if he were real."  Now why y'all gotta go speculating that this could be that moment!?!?!?  I wanna see him with a chicken head hanging out of his teeth like a half-smoked cuban cigar!!!!


----------



## SneekEE

TBass said:


> When I was home for Christmas, my father, who believes bigfoot could be real, and I were discussing this very thing.  I specifically stated that, "With as many people that are using these trail cameras nowadays, bigfoot would've shown up by now if he were real."  Now why y'all gotta go speculating that this could be that moment!?!?!?  I wanna see him with a chicken head hanging out of his teeth like a half-smoked cuban cigar!!!!



Will you supply this chicken?


----------



## bpryor

southernboy2147 said:


> since when??? I've never heard you mention it before. Mr. Larry has done got into you head aint he lol... I blame him for me being scared of the dark.




while he is responsible for putting many questionable ideas in my head (such as bigfoot), the ghost thing started at nash farms when me and some buddies got some freaky videos and recordings. uncle richards the one that usually brings up the spooky stuff anyways. HE is the reason i dont like the dark.im not scared of what is out there, im scared of what could be out there trying to eat me.i may be big, but those other things could be bigger.


----------



## southernboy2147

bpryor said:


> while he is responsible for putting many questionable ideas in my head (such as bigfoot), the ghost thing started at nash farms when me and some buddies got some freaky videos and recordings. uncle richards the one that usually brings up the spooky stuff anyways. HE is the reason i dont like the dark.im not scared of what is out there, im scared of what could be out there trying to eat me.i may be big, but those other things could be bigger.



both of them have a part in me bein scared with all his cat noises he use to make when i was little and would go into the woods at night to take a leak at the camp, he would sneak around and start makin funny noise, i think once or twice he made me do more than what I had intended to do when I walked off the porch  wew it stunk


----------



## NCHillbilly

SneekEE said:


> Will you supply this chicken?



I know somewhere I can get a couple free roosters, a big red'un and a big ol' fat dominecker!!


----------



## SpurHuntinHillbilly

I'd food plot up some bananas and get that tripod feeder going with some granola in it.  Let him go for another season and he'll definately make the Book.  Right now it looks like he's only a 120 or so!


----------



## TBass

I'll bring you a whole coup full if it disproves the possibility of this being a real sasquatch!  LOL!


----------



## Buck Dropper

BRING ON THE GHOST PICS!


----------



## jf950y

looks like my maw inlaw


----------



## bpryor

southernboy2147 said:


> both of them have a part in me bein scared with all his cat noises he use to make when i was little and would go into the woods at night to take a leak at the camp, he would sneak around and start makin funny noise, i think once or twice he made me do more than what I had intended to do when I walked off the porch  wew it stunk




that man had me goin with the cat noises til i was about ten years old. still cant figure out how he does it while hes talkin. and he never scared me when i stepped off the porch. id usually be laughin so hard that i did more than intended.


----------



## james hyde

SneekEE said:


> James, you and eye both know you cant get to chicago from here.



Maybe not from Toccoa but I can from Lavonia - there's an interstate down there!


----------



## bfriendly

Anyone fessin up yet Sneekee?

Some would like a little closure


----------



## BANDT

Ewok


----------



## TBass

BANDT said:


> Ewok



I'm leaning toward it being that Gosamer guy that used to chase Bugs Bunny all the time or that Yo Gabba Gabba dude that I see my son watching from time-to-time.  LOL!!!


----------



## bulletjig

Looks like cousin it to me.


----------



## SneekEE

bfriendly said:


> Anyone fessin up yet Sneekee?
> 
> Some would like a little closure



Well bfriendly so far not one person has admitted to it. But me and some freinds who often prank each other have pulled pranks and nevver admitted to each other who it was so that may b whats happening here?? Funny thing has come out of this. I been collecting twissted wood to make walking canes with. When i get more than i can tote, i find a tree and lean them against it untill i can go back again and get the rest. I have about 4 trees right now with 7 or 8 sticks leaning against it almost like a T-P.Since this bigolefoot post started i have learned that the bigfeets make these nests out of sticks, and from the picts they look alot like the sticks i been leaving in the woods, lol. If someone was a bigfoot hunter and came accross one of my walking stick stashes they would swear it was a bigfoot nestLOL!. Hope i can recall where i left them all b4 that happens.
As soon as someone admitts to this i will let you know.


----------



## bfriendly

SneekEE said:


> Well bfriendly so far not one person has admitted to it. But me and some freinds who often prank each other have pulled pranks and nevver admitted to each other who it was so that may b whats happening here?? Funny thing has come out of this. I been collecting twissted wood to make walking canes with. When i get more than i can tote, i find a tree and lean them against it untill i can go back again and get the rest. I have about 4 trees right now with 7 or 8 sticks leaning against it almost like a T-P.Since this bigolefoot post started i have learned that the bigfeets make these nests out of sticks, and from the picts they look alot like the sticks i been leaving in the woods, lol. If someone was a bigfoot hunter and came accross one of my walking stick stashes they would swear it was a bigfoot nestLOL!. Hope i can recall where i left them all b4 that happens.
> As soon as someone admitts to this i will let you know.



Mucho Appreciado Amigo!

Hey man, lets see some of your sticks....maybe a before and after photo?


----------



## rydert

I found out what was killing my chickens...

Big ole owl....


----------



## olcowman

Post the ghost picture before this thread fades into oblivion?


----------



## j_seph

I just drove by SneekEE's house and he came off the front porch with a green headlamp on carrying a big rock. Y'all don't reckon he's going out after the rain to try and call bigfoot in do ya?


----------



## Hankus

Not my idjet. Mines uglier


----------



## bfriendly

j_seph said:


> I just drove by SneekEE's house and he came off the front porch with a green headlamp on carrying a big rock. Y'all don't reckon he's going out after the rain to try and call bigfoot in do ya?



That would be coooool.......Hey Sneekee, get a wooden baseball bat and go out and hit a tree a few times....then listen


----------



## SneekEE

bfriendly said:


> That would be coooool.......Hey Sneekee, get a wooden baseball bat and go out and hit a tree a few times....then listen



U want me to hit a tree and listen 4 whut??? will i hear u laffin in the distance cause u got me whoopin on a tree?


----------



## olcowman

SneekEE said:


> U want me to hit a tree and listen 4 whut??? will i hear u laffin in the distance cause u got me whoopin on a tree?



No, that would be me a laughing... Bfriendly will be a running thru the woods like crazy with his polaroid camera trying to get a picture of the bigfoot.


----------



## bfriendly

SneekEE said:


> U want me to hit a tree and listen 4 whut??? will i hear u laffin in the distance cause u got me whoopin on a tree?



Anything............maybe your neighbor(s) will knock back

I wont be laughing...........but I will have the Last Laugh one day


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> No, that would be me a laughing... Bfriendly will be a running thru the woods like crazy with his polaroid camera trying to get a picture of the bigfoot.



Oh come on now..............you know you want to be there so you can poke him with a Stick


----------



## olcowman

bfriendly said:


> Oh come on now..............you know you want to be there so you can poke him with a Stick



All kidding aside... If I really thought that an 800 pound, 8 foot tall monkey was a running around our woods here in Georgia... I ain't sure you'd ever catch me anywhere near one of them nasty things? Now that them folks on that TV show are positive that bigfeets eat meat... well let me just say, I'm just too dang purty to end up a decorating sasquatch scat?


----------



## The Foreigner

Clearly it's the cowardly lion from Wizard of Oz. Your not in Kansas anymore...


----------



## MaconMan90

try pulling off 69 with that sucker


----------



## SneekEE

olcowman said:


> All kidding aside... If I really thought that an 800 pound, 8 foot tall monkey was a running around our woods here in Georgia... I ain't sure you'd ever catch me anywhere near one of them nasty things? Now that them folks on that TV show are positive that bigfeets eat meat... well let me just say, I'm just too dang purty to end up a decorating sasquatch scat?



LOL I agree, if this thing is real it may be the only reason i would ever move to the city.


----------



## bpryor

the question is, what happens if you see one while hunting?


----------



## SneekEE

bpryor said:


> the question is, what happens if you see one while hunting?



Well, they say a person can never tell what they will do in a certain situation but i believe, knowing how i am, and beeing raised with the morals i was raised with, would most likly do the following. Not sure of the order?

1. Urinate/let pp out on self.
2. Trip or push the wife to the ground and get gone,  giveing me a head start and a better chance at not beeing the one it eats, all the while while screaming like 13 yr old girl at a justin beeeeber concert.

Again, u just never know untill you are in the situation, but after beeing married for 15 yrs or so, well, u know,  the training will just kick in and i will react in a way similar to what i just described.What would you do?  That would be a good thread question to start, what would u do if u saw bigginfoots while hunting?


----------



## olcowman

Well unless bigfeets is bullet-proof... I'd be reaching for my skinning knife right after I saw him!


----------



## bfriendly

SneekEE said:


> Well, they say a person can never tell what they will do in a certain situation but i believe, knowing how i am, and beeing raised with the morals i was raised with, would most likly do the following. Not sure of the order?
> 
> 1. Urinate/let pp out on self.
> 2. Trip or push the wife to the ground and get gone,  giveing me a head start and a better chance at not beeing the one it eats, all the while while screaming like 13 yr old girl at a justin beeeeber concert.
> 
> Again, u just never know untill you are in the situation, but after beeing married for 15 yrs or so, well, u know,  the training will just kick in and i will react in a way similar to what i just described.What would you do?  That would be a good thread question to start, what would u do if u saw bigginfoots while hunting?



I'd like to think I'd take him out(shoot him dead), then throw him in the back of my truck.............but I honestly think I would be closer to doing what Sneekee just described


Sneekee, if I were you.......I'd be putting out some apples and a jar of Peanut butter and such............just in case.

If nothing else, you may get some cool Trail Cam photos.........maybe that feathery dude will show up again. When was the last time you fed him anyway?


----------



## Bkeepr

I bet nobody fesses up for a few years.  Sort of like a camping story from my childhood:  "Who Thew a Boot and Hit Dad in the Face While he was Snoring".

20 years later:  Mikey did it!


----------



## doenightmare

SneekEE said:


> Well, they say a person can never tell what they will do in a certain situation but i believe, knowing how i am, and beeing raised with the morals i was raised with, would most likly do the following. Not sure of the order?
> 
> 1. Urinate/let pp out on self.
> 2. *Trip or push the wife to the ground and get gone,  giveing me a head start and a better chance at not beeing the one it eats*, all the while while screaming like 13 yr old girl at a justin beeeeber concert.
> 
> Again, u just never know untill you are in the situation, but after beeing married for 15 yrs or so, well, u know,  the training will just kick in and i will react in a way similar to what i just described.What would you do?  That would be a good thread question to start, what would u do if u saw bigginfoots while hunting?



May want to bang her on the head and knock her out  - just in case she jumps up and outruns you. The screaming like a 13 year old girl goes without saying.....


----------



## dmedd

SneekEE said:


> a better idea hit me, how bout i just send them to ya in private, if you like that sort of stuff i got one that is creepy.



Send them to me!!!


----------



## bfriendly

Bkeepr said:


> I bet nobody fesses up for a few years.  Sort of like a camping story from my childhood:  "Who Thew a Boot and Hit Dad in the Face While he was Snoring".
> 
> 20 years later:  Mikey did it!



I'll bet No one Ever fesses up.............ever

Sneekee, I do hope you still have that trail cam out there


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

bfriendly said:


> Sneekee, if I were you.......I'd be putting out some apples and a jar of Peanut butter and such............just in case.
> 
> If nothing else, you may get some cool Trail Cam photos.........maybe that feathery dude will show up again. When was the last time you fed him anyway?



How does anyone bait a bigfoot beast???

Does that work for you or SneekEE???


----------



## T.P.

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> How does anyone bait a bigfoot beast???
> 
> Does that work for you or SneekEE???



Is baiting Bigfeets legal in Ga?????


----------



## SneekEE

olcowman said:


> Well unless bigfeets is bullet-proof... I'd be reaching for my skinning knife right after I saw him!



U mean to tell me if a 800 pound snarling ape like creature walked up on u in the woods yer first instinct is to stick it with yer knife? For some reason I believe yer tellin the truth.... bigfoot just became the 2nd scariest thing you can see in the woods.


----------



## SneekEE

bfriendly said:


> I'll bet No one Ever fesses up.............ever
> 
> Sneekee, I do hope you still have that trail cam out there



LOL, he would be a fool to fess up. Yep cam is still there.


----------



## SneekEE

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> How does anyone bait a bigfoot beast???
> 
> Does that work for you or SneekEE???



I think they like gummie bears and chicken meat.


----------



## bfriendly

SneekEE said:


> LOL, he would be a fool to fess up. Yep cam is still there.



Sweet! Put some junk out there.........anything that stinks, or will stink.......leftovers etc...no need to go buy stuff......can you get that neighbors Dead Dog? 

We KNOW you got Deer, but I bet you got Yotes, Bobcats, Bears...........who knows what else

 Bet you'll get some cool pictures!  You already got some nice Deer in that other Thread


----------



## doenightmare

T.P. said:


> Is baiting Bigfeets legal in Ga?????



Only in the southern zone.


----------



## NCHillbilly

According to the experts on TV, bigfeets really like Zagnut bars.


----------



## bigblocktransam

Just make sure u have a bag of jack links handy


----------



## bfriendly

NCHillbilly said:


> According to the experts on TV, bigfeets really like Zagnut bars.



THANK YOU!  I was trying to figure out which it was............kept thinking Butterfinger, but knew that wasn't it


----------



## bpryor

SneekEE said:


> Well, they say a person can never tell what they will do in a certain situation but i believe, knowing how i am, and beeing raised with the morals i was raised with, would most likly do the following. Not sure of the order?
> 
> 1. Urinate/let pp out on self.
> 2. Trip or push the wife to the ground and get gone,  giveing me a head start and a better chance at not beeing the one it eats, all the while while screaming like 13 yr old girl at a justin beeeeber concert.
> 
> Again, u just never know untill you are in the situation, but after beeing married for 15 yrs or so, well, u know,  the training will just kick in and i will react in a way similar to what i just described.What would you do?  That would be a good thread question to start, what would u do if u saw bigginfoots while hunting?



i like that. only problem is that i dont have anyone to push to the ground. my vote is unload the mmagazine at the thing while running backwards and completing step one. then run screaming like a little girl if it so much as twitches. then when i get home post all my gear on ebay. and that would be an interesting thread topic. what subtopic should it go under?


----------



## j_seph

I just got inside word who it was in the suit.............................sneeky, we do know some of the same coworkers


----------



## snookman

j_seph said:


> I just got inside word who it was in the suit.............................sneeky, we do know some of the same coworkers



Are you saying sneeky is the sascratch?


----------



## georgiahunter21

i live in eastanollee keep that thing up in your area - ha-ha


----------



## maxwell42583

One time my buddy got a bunch of pictures of a naked dude in a mask humping a deer decoy in his patch. It turned out to be his friend from work. Hilarious!!


----------



## bfriendly

*Wow...........*

Over 10,000 views and 150 replies!

Kinda like a train wreck...........


----------



## bfriendly

maxwell42583 said:


> One time my buddy got a bunch of pictures of a naked dude in a mask humping a deer decoy in his patch. It turned out to be his friend from work. Hilarious!!



Funny.........uh, don't show us those though.  Now if he has one with a feathery costume, I'd like to see that


----------



## SneekEE

bfriendly said:


> Over 10,000 views and 150 replies!
> 
> Kinda like a train wreck...........



 Aint it! I wish it would go away. I will say this for the sasquatch believers. They dont just latch on to anything that look s squatchy and say it must be real. Granted this picture is along way from looking like a bigfoot, but there were a few who were certain the majority of sasquatch believers would instantly say this is one. Think i only had 1 who thought it was a squatch for sure. I figure it has..... for me anyway..... given the eyewitness of such creatures a little more credibility. Now them ghost hunters think a peice of dust floating in the air is a ghost orb and there will be no disscussion of any other possibility of it beeing anything but a haint.. lol!  If this had been a picture of "lights in the sky" and 10,000 ppl viewd it, i suspect alot of them would have said it was a ufo. And had i put up my ghost picts from the cemetary that has dust particles and dogpackker nats floating around in the pict, and 10,000 ppl viewd it, i suspect alot of them would have said it was a ghost for real. But squatch watchers , while interested, studied it well, and rightly so, and came to the logical conclusion that it is only a person playing a prank. So GOOD FORM bigfoot hunters!


----------



## jameson

Just curious what part of Stephens county was this taken. I gots a few family members and close friends there that might have heard someone say somethin about pulling this prank on you. Awesome idea and pic. I honestly wouldn't put it past the folks I know up there ha


----------



## olcowman

SneekEE said:


> Aint it! I wish it would go away. I will say this for the sasquatch believers. They dont just latch on to anything that look s squatchy and say it must be real. Granted this picture is along way from looking like a bigfoot, but there were a few who were certain the majority of sasquatch believers would instantly say this is one. Think i only had 1 who thought it was a squatch for sure. I figure it has..... for me anyway..... given the eyewitness of such creatures a little more credibility. Now them ghost hunters think a peice of dust floating in the air is a ghost orb and there will be no disscussion of any other possibility of it beeing anything but a haint.. lol!  If this had been a picture of "lights in the sky" and 10,000 ppl viewd it, i suspect alot of them would have said it was a ufo. And had i put up my ghost picts from the cemetary that has dust particles and dogpackker nats floating around in the pict, and 10,000 ppl viewd it, i suspect alot of them would have said it was a ghost for real. But squatch watchers , while interested, studied it well, and rightly so, and came to the logical conclusion that it is only a person playing a prank. So GOOD FORM bigfoot hunters!



Heck, I told a big tale on Facebook a couple of years ago about a flying saucer a crashing into my sweet corn patch... i went on and on about us taking a little green feller out and a putting him in the freezer (and we had a heck of a fight a getting him in there!) and how we had figured the thing out and was a flying around to flea markets and the swap day up in Boaz... wrote about the screen door we put on it cause Mamma got sick on the way to the outlets mall and throwed up the collard greens she'd done had for supper! It was a whopper if I ever told one... and guess what? This yankee from up in Michigcan with MUFON starting emailing and a ringing my phone off the hook a wanting pictures and my address so he could come and examine the UFO... and to beat all he had some gal a calling me from somewhere's out in California a wanting me to do some crazy radio show... and these folks was serious as snake slobber!

I finally got riled up and told that feller it was all just a big tale (had to tell him twice a'fore he believed me)... he cussed me, said folks like me gave the UFO business a bad name and went on and posted a bunch of bad things about me on his website... broke my heart! I just hope them bigfeets folks treat me a little better when I post my bigfeet footprint pictures?


----------



## olcowman

jameson said:


> Just curious what part of Stephens county was this taken. I gots a few family members and close friends there that might have heard someone say somethin about pulling this prank on you. Awesome idea and pic. I honestly wouldn't put it past the folks I know up there ha



If you got a close friend or relative that's into sneaking around folk's places dressed up as giant chickens in the middle of the night... you might ortta tell them how you feel about them and how good it's been to know them and share good times?


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> Heck, I told a big tale on Facebook a couple of years ago about a flying saucer a crashing into my sweet corn patch... i went on and on about us taking a little green feller out and a putting him in the freezer (and we had a heck of a fight a getting him in there!) and how we had figured the thing out and was a flying around to flea markets and the swap day up in Boaz... wrote about the screen door we put on it cause Mamma got sick on the way to the outlets mall and throwed up the collard greens she'd done had for supper! It was a whopper if I ever told one... and guess what? This yankee from up in Michigcan with MUFON starting emailing and a ringing my phone off the hook a wanting pictures and my address so he could come and examine the UFO... and to beat all he had some gal a calling me from somewhere's out in California a wanting me to do some crazy radio show... and these folks was serious as snake slobber!
> 
> I finally got riled up and told that feller it was all just a big tale (had to tell him twice a'fore he believed me)... he cussed me, said folks like me gave the UFO business a bad name and went on and posted a bunch of bad things about me on his website... broke my heart! I just hope them bigfeets folks treat me a little better when I post my bigfeet footprint pictures?



Seriously? Should they? Do you like it when people lie to you...................I dont. 

I dislike Liars as much as most criminals.........got no need for em..........put em all on the same island and let them lie to each other ............


----------



## olcowman

bfriendly said:


> Seriously? Should they? Do you like it when people lie to you...................I dont.
> 
> I dislike Liars as much as most criminals.........got no need for em..........put em all on the same island and let them lie to each other ............



Who said I was going to lie?

Let me see if I got this right... you hate liars, but you believe every wild tale about some housewife a seeing a bigfoot posted on that BFRO website is the gospel... and a trailcam picture of a mangy bear, or a blurry snapshot of a shadow in the privet hedge behind somebody's trailer house is proof enough for you to argue for hours that bigfeets are 100% real? (is this 'Irony' or what) Dang, if I hadn't told ya, I'd be your hero 'bout week after next I figure?

Okay... I'm sorry! I wasn't thinking bout your feelings concerning bigfeets... so I reckon I'll use them great big ol' feet I whittled for kindlin' and see if that sissy feller I bought that suit from will give me money back? I reckon I'll have to fall back to plan B and shave me some possums and tell folks I done got me a mess of chupacabres a running around the place? 

You ain't real sensitive about them mexican goat suckers too is ya'? Lord I hope not... a feller's got to have him some fun now and then?


----------



## olcowman

Hey Bfriendly....







:


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> Heck, I told a big tale on Facebook a couple of years ago about a flying saucer a crashing into my sweet corn patch... i went on and on about us taking a little green feller out and a putting him in the freezer (and we had a heck of a fight a getting him in there!) and how we had figured the thing out and was a flying around to flea markets and the swap day up in Boaz... wrote about the screen door we put on it cause Mamma got sick on the way to the outlets mall and throwed up the collard greens she'd done had for supper! It was a whopper if I ever told one... and guess what? This yankee from up in Michigcan with MUFON starting emailing and a ringing my phone off the hook a wanting pictures and my address so he could come and examine the UFO... and to beat all he had some gal a calling me from somewhere's out in California a wanting me to do some crazy radio show... and these folks was serious as snake slobber!
> 
> I finally got riled up and told that feller it was all just a big tale (had to tell him twice a'fore he believed me)... he cussed me, said folks like me gave the UFO business a bad name and went on and posted a bunch of bad things about me on his website... broke my heart! I just hope them bigfeets folks treat me a little better when I post my bigfeet footprint pictures?



Pretty much sums it up.............I just dont see much giggle in such an elaborate tale..........

I was told the story of The Little Boy Who Cried Wolf, as a child. I understood its meaning and the Consequences it portrayed in the story.......I would never cry wolf...............

Someone will probably see one, get the best video of one that could be had, but he will have cried wolf too many times and no one will give him the time of day.......

He'll have a BF corpse rotting in his garage, that no one will come to see.............now thats funny right there


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> Who said I was going to lie?
> 
> Let me see if I got this right... you hate liars, but you believe every wild tale about some housewife a seeing a bigfoot posted on that BFRO website is the gospel... and a trailcam picture of a mangy bear, or a blurry snapshot of a shadow in the privet hedge behind somebody's trailer house is proof enough for you to argue for hours that bigfeets are 100% real? (is this 'Irony' or what) Dang, if I hadn't told ya, I'd be your hero 'bout week after next I figure?
> 
> Okay... I'm sorry! I wasn't thinking bout your feelings concerning bigfeets... so I reckon I'll use them great big ol' feet I whittled for kindlin' and see if that sissy feller I bought that suit from will give me money back? I reckon I'll have to fall back to plan B and shave me some possums and tell folks I done got me a mess of chupacabres a running around the place?
> 
> You ain't real sensitive about them mexican goat suckers too is ya'? Lord I hope not... a feller's got to have him some fun now and then?



I never said anything to the extent of your blue quote..........in fact, since I have read hundreds and hundreds and hundreds of them stories, there are quite a few that I have said, "Nah, Dont think So!"

But there are quite a few that I find Very believable, but even they are not "Gospel" ..............just believable. 

The only Gospel I'm aware of comes from a book called The Holy Bible


----------



## olcowman

bfriendly said:


> I never said anything to the extent of your blue quote..........in fact, since I have read hundreds and hundreds and hundreds of them stories, there are quite a few that I have said, "Nah, Dont think So!"
> 
> But there are quite a few that I find Very believable, but even they are not "Gospel" ..............just believable.
> 
> The only Gospel I'm aware of comes from a book called The Holy Bible



Come on now... are you still mad? I done promised you I ain't going to do the bigfoot tale. And you are right... a video ain't going to get it... they're going to need a dead body laying on the tailgate on the 6 o'clock news. (you know... before the government has a chance to come and snatch it away and take it to Area 51) I still think that P/G video ain't that feller in a suit... but I still ain't 100% convinced that they is such a thing as a bigfoot? 

When I see one, like I said, on a legitimate news program that maybe has some nerdy looking scientist standing beside it saying "Yep, in my scientific opinion that there is dead bigfoot" or I actually run up on one myself... where I can see it, smell it, touch it, maybe see how it tastes fried with some cream gravy... well then I will be a bigfoot believer.


----------



## olcowman

bfriendly said:


> Pretty much sums it up.............I just dont see much giggle in such an elaborate tale..........
> 
> I was told the story of The Little Boy Who Cried Wolf, as a child. I understood its meaning and the Consequences it portrayed in the story.......I would never cry wolf...............
> 
> Someone will probably see one, get the best video of one that could be had, but he will have cried wolf too many times and no one will give him the time of day.......
> 
> He'll have a BF corpse rotting in his garage, that no one will come to see.............now thats funny right there



I've read that them aliens is real fond of a probing folks' anal parts... if some of em' ever really did catch me out somewheres I probably wouldn't say too much about it?

Seriously, now... re-read my flying saucer story details. Putting a screen door on it? Flying it to the flea market with our Mama? I really didn't expect nobody to take that serious... would you? 

Maybe I shouldn't have posted the picture?


----------



## DaveGPhd

olcowman said:


> I've read that them aliens is real fond of a probing folks' anal parts... if some of em' ever really did catch me out somewheres I probably wouldn't say too much about it?
> 
> Seriously, now... re-read my flying saucer story details. Putting a screen door on it? Flying it to the flea market with our Mama? I really didn't expect nobody to take that serious... would you?
> 
> Maybe I shouldn't have posted the picture?




You need a show my friend.  You should do weekly podcast or some youtube vids.  I had my whole office laughing reading your post.  "them there bigfeets"  LOL


----------



## bfriendly

DaveGPhd said:


> You need a show my friend.  You should do weekly podcast or some youtube vids.  I had my whole office laughing reading your post.  "them there bigfeets"  LOL



Definitely good stuff

He knows there out there...........


----------



## jonjon528

olcowman said:


> Who said I was going to lie?
> 
> Let me see if I got this right... you hate liars, but you believe every wild tale about some housewife a seeing a bigfoot posted on that BFRO website is the gospel... and a trailcam picture of a mangy bear, or a blurry snapshot of a shadow in the privet hedge behind somebody's trailer house is proof enough for you to argue for hours that bigfeets are 100% real? (is this 'Irony' or what) Dang, if I hadn't told ya, I'd be your hero 'bout week after next I figure?
> 
> Okay... I'm sorry! I wasn't thinking bout your feelings concerning bigfeets... so I reckon I'll use them great big ol' feet I whittled for kindlin' and see if that sissy feller I bought that suit from will give me money back? I reckon I'll have to fall back to plan B and shave me some possums and tell folks I done got me a mess of chupacabres a running around the place?
> 
> You ain't real sensitive about them mexican goat suckers too is ya'? Lord I hope not... a feller's got to have him some fun now and then?



Now that's funny.


----------



## bfriendly

Have you found out who that Idjet was yet?


TTT

They have been discussing this photo over on the Bigfoot forum..........Interesting Disagreements

Still no closure


----------



## bfriendly

Anyone fessup?


----------



## Nastytater

I noticed he hasn't posted since late January,reakon that retarded Bigfeets came and took him,or even worst,probbed him with an alien video taping the whole situation?


----------



## bfriendly

Any word?   Might as well Ask


----------



## ALPHAMAX

that's funny


----------



## 2007NNBS

I think i found him.

Man killed while trying to create Bigfoot sighting
Associated Press – 9 hrs agoKALISPELL, Mont. (AP) — A man dressed in a military-style "ghillie" suit and apparently trying to provoke reports of a Bigfoot sighting in northwest Montana was struck by two cars and killed, authorities said.

The man was standing in the right-hand lane of U.S. Highway 93 south of Kalispell on Sunday night when he was hit by the first car, according to the Montana Highway Patrol. A second car hit the man as he lay in the roadway, authorities said.

Flathead County officials identified the man as Randy Lee Tenley, 44, of Kalispell. Trooper Jim Schneider said motives were ascertained during interviews with friends, and alcohol may have been a factor but investigators were awaiting tests.

"He was trying to make people think he was Sasquatch so people would call in a Sasquatch sighting," Schneider told the Daily Inter Lake (http://bit.ly/PWJvA5) on Monday. "You can't make it up. I haven't seen or heard of anything like this before. Obviously, his suit made it difficult for people to see him."

Ghillie suits are a type of full-body clothing made to resemble heavy foliage and used to camouflage military snipers.

"He probably would not have been very easy to see at all," Schneider told KECI-TV (http://bit.ly/PkdWMO ).

Tenley was struck by vehicles driven by two girls, ages 15 and 17, who were unable to stop in time, authorities said.


----------



## Buckshot88

diamondback said:


> I think I would tell her that you sent the photo to national geografic and they are sending a team down monday to try to get bigfoot on camera.
> 
> I couldnt do it without smiling though.Have to tell her on the phone.



I like this idea. If this is her, this would probably get a confession out of her. Then the payback can begin.


----------



## dawg2

Freaky


----------



## Woodsong

This thread is a great read!


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22

well think about Photoshop as a possibility. i think it is inserted.


----------



## bfriendly

Meriwether_Stalker22 said:


> well think about Photoshop as a possibility. i think it is inserted.



nope  guess again.............that is the one thing I am 99%positive it AIN'T


----------



## NCHillbilly

Doesn't look photoshopped, just looks like a guy in a ghillie suit to me. You can see the strips of burlap and the hemmed seams around the eye/mouth holes.


----------



## bfriendly

NCHillbilly said:


> Doesn't look photoshopped, just looks like a guy in a ghillie suit to me. You can see the strips of burlap and the hemmed seams around the eye/mouth holes.



  No, ya cant.......


----------



## TMeadows45

The grinch!


----------



## 7 point

what ever it is  I aint messin with it.


----------



## rosewood

That is quite dangerous.  You show up in my backyard like that you might get shot.  I would never dress up like a "BF", you never know who might be hunting in the area or get scared and start shooting.


----------



## bfriendly

rosewood said:


> That is quite dangerous.  You show up in my backyard like that you might get shot.  I would never dress up like a "BF", you never know who might be hunting in the area or get scared and start shooting.



Dangerous? Anyone foolish enough to dress up in a Bigfoot Costume, Especially during Deer Season, must have a Death Wish!
Someone just got killed recently doing a similar dumb stunt................I dont "Think" this is a person in a costume, but I cant be sure...............obviously there are some "Idjuts" out there


----------



## JigNchunk

Resica said:


> Sounds like an owl.



That is exactly what it is, a Screech Owl. It has been killing your chickens.


----------



## southernboy2147

did the OP ever find out who done this? I thought I remember at one time he found out his wife done it


----------



## huntinkyle7

TBass said:


> He's probably facing the camera and looking down like that because his chupacawbra got the leash wrapped around his legs while chasing a chicken and he was twirling around trying to unwrap himself.  That's my take on it......total accident.



op2:


----------



## goastinstructor

Still havnt seen the ghost pics yet


----------



## bfriendly

huntinkyle7 said:


> op2:



Welcome to the forum and one of the best threads this Campfire has ever seen

Unfortunately, noone has fessed up(Imagine that), so this thing pretty much fizzled out a while back.........There are other great bigfoot threads on here so c'mon, join in on the fun.


----------



## bfriendly

southernboy2147 said:


> did the OP ever find out who done this? I thought I remember at one time he found out his wife done it



Uh No........quit thinking, it aint working too good

NO One has Fessed up..... I think it makes it better

so far there is No Explanation


----------



## bfriendly

Any luck?  ttt..........just had to. The question remains


----------



## bfriendly

bfriendly said:


> Any luck?  ttt..........just had to. The question remains



^^^^^^^^This


----------



## Duster14

Sneekee. I found out who it is.........


----------



## Mandella1099

Looks like Sigmund the Sea Monster grew up and moved to Georgia


----------



## T.P.

SneekEE said:


> I just noticed there are over a thousand people who have viewed this post. I could understand why that is if it had said BIGFOOT on the title, or Can u identify this creature, or somthing like that. What does it say for folks when the title is simply asking if you know this idget? LOL I wonder how many of the viewers clicking this post wondering if it would reveal a pict of the idget they know, and if so then there must be alot of idgets out there or at least 1 idget with a lot of freinds.




Actually I clicked on it, AGAIN, not realizing which thread it was, trying to remember where all I had been over the last few months and praying it wasn't a picture of me.


----------



## mudram99

*If that's your wife*



SneekEE said:


> I dont have photo shop but i blew the face up in paint. And what do you mean the big boys live in this area?



You got bigger problems than worrying a bigfeet has his way with you one night on the way out from the stand!


----------



## Buck Roar

Back to the top. Finally. Been looking for this thread to bump, But Bfriendly did it first.


----------



## ted_BSR

This is a good thread.


----------



## ted_BSR

THERE IT IS!!! 200!!!


----------



## bfriendly

Buck Roar said:


> Back to the top. Finally. Been looking for this thread to bump, But Bfriendly did it first.



I am here for you...............

Crazy thing is, What or Who the heck is it? 

If this was a Joke and Sneekee was just playin with us, then Ya GOT me brother!

IF what Sneekee has claimed all along is true(I dont doubt his story), the question remains without an answer.

I asked Thinkerthunker(check his page on You tube) to examine the photo, but have not heard back yet


----------



## bfriendly

So I sent a link to this thread to a guy who stabilizes and analyses video etc.......... he is the best I have seen at what they do............his first reply said something like "WHAT THE HECK is THAT?

Here is his second reply to the photo copied and pasted.



> I checked it out. I found nothing that indicated that it might be a suit. Nothing. Not to mention the mouth, it's so wide. Wider than a humans. And then there's the eye-shine, just like an animal's how the one being hit by the light lights up like that, yet you can still see the other. The hairline looks natural as well, plus the long hair around the mouth
> 
> I don't know Bruce, it's just freaky.



Just throwin this out there


----------



## elfiii

NCHillbilly said:


> Bfriendly is gonna be hyperventilatin' when he finds this.



2 years later and evidently he ain't give up on it yet.



bfriendly said:


> So I sent a link to this thread to a guy who stabilizes and analyses video etc.......... he is the best I have seen at what they do............his first reply said something like "WHAT THE HECK is THAT?
> 
> Here is his second reply to the photo copied and pasted.
> 
> 
> 
> Just throwin this out there


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Y'all know if you Google the word Idjet this thread comes up on the second page.


----------



## NCHillbilly

bfriendly said:


> So I sent a link to this thread to a guy who stabilizes and analyses video etc.......... he is the best I have seen at what they do............his first reply said something like "WHAT THE HECK is THAT?
> 
> Here is his second reply to the photo copied and pasted.
> 
> 
> 
> Just throwin this out there



And you believed him?  He musta never seen a ghillie suit.


----------



## NCHillbilly

elfiii said:


> 2 years later and evidently he ain't give up on it yet.



The truth must come out sooner or later about this bigfeet-hidin' conspiracy we're all involved in.


----------



## bfriendly

georgiadawgs44 said:


> Y'all know if you Google the word Idjet this thread comes up on the second page.



Second Page?
If this aint front page worthy, Nothing is!



> And you believed him?  He musta never seen a ghillie suit.



He has debunked several photos and videos before.........He's one of those photo analyst guys.

Quite frankly, I'da been good if he'd just say its a suit and show me where the seams were etc.............. I WOULD be sharing the "Ghillie Suit" proof with You guys, and putting this Photo to rest.   

But No no noNo No: Not yet

Eh hum, just sayin


----------



## bfriendly

bowtie said:


> hahahhaha....go on...we are dying to find out who did this....if you don't you know it will keep going.....



No doubt Bowtie....little over 2 years and 42,000+ views later...........we are still dying to find out Wassup!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

bfriendly said:


> Second Page?
> If this aint front page worthy, Nothing is!
> 
> 
> 
> He has debunked several photos and videos before.........He's one of those photo analyst guys.Quite frankly, I'da been good if he'd just say its a suit and show me where the seams were etc.............. I WOULD be sharing the "Ghillie Suit" proof with You guys, and putting this Photo to rest.
> 
> But No no noNo No: Not yet
> 
> Eh hum, just sayin



This is probably the same kind of expert feller that sees the visage of the Virgin Mary in a grilled cheese sammich or calls a mangy coon a "small canine."


----------



## Rackbuster

I am still waiting on the ghost pictures. Someone hurry and catch this critter.


----------



## bfriendly

NCHillbilly said:


> This is probably the same kind of expert feller that sees the visage of the Virgin Mary in a grilled cheese sammich or calls a mangy coon a "small canine."



Sorry Hillbilly, he is one of them experts that does stuff like this




Here he debunked this one.........not on our Idjet photo though


----------

